# Looking for a coding job overseas



## mcfarnsworth (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking to find a coding position abroad, possibly with the military. If anyone has some tips or resources to find jobs in europe please reply here. Thanks for looking!


----------



## LAG.CPC@hotmail.com (Mar 13, 2012)

Matt Myers
Peak Health Solutions, Inc.
Office: 888.435.6500 ext: 820


----------

